# Weird



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

I have some thing growing in my moss in my nano for the contest anyone know what it could be I do not have any floating plantssorry not best pics look in middle of the  moss


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

It looks like algae, but I cannot be sure without a clearer picture.


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

Darkblade48 said:


> It looks like algae, but I cannot be sure without a clearer picture.


NO its like a 3 leaf clover very small


----------



## characinfan (Dec 24, 2008)

3 leafed clover, very small? Could be a seedling of something nice!


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

Kinda cool Iam going to try to get a better pic it look kind neat on the moss.


----------

